# pictures posted of new kittens



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

the pictures are in the members gallery.
hope you enjoy as much as I am.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, so cute! Those white ones look like little balls of fluff.

Here is a link to the gallery, so everyone can get to it easier!
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1199


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awww! That is beyond words.  Congratulations! May the little kittens bring you many happy memories and love that you will carry in your heart forever.


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for looking our new family members and thanks for the link. I never would have thought of it. lol.


----------

